# Polish Angel Engine - My review



## Ming76 (Aug 28, 2019)

I was intrigued by this stuff being it cleans and protects and contains oils that nourish the plastic. I decided to try it on the Subaru. This isn't much of a test, as it's only been a few days, but I wanted to see if it repels dust and how it holds up to heat. It goes on extremely easy as you only need a VERY little amount, which makes it more cost effective. It certainly has a nice look to it. I will continue to use this on this car to test it further. I'm very happy with Hyper-Dressing though due to spraying it on the engine (which allows you to get it in more places than doing it by hand) and how it settles at 4:1. (I'll post pics of that next). 

I'm going to next try Turtle Wax ICE Seal N Shine in the engine bay due to it's superior hydrophobic qualities. The TW SNS may be my go for all exterior plastic trim and engine bay plastic.


----------



## BsrGT (May 20, 2019)

Looks tidy. Do you think it could work on matte / textured exterior trim ? As I need to do both engine and trim, this would be perfect.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Looks nice how did you apply it


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

This makes no sense, Its a cleaner for removing engine muck (oil) that leaves oils behind?

Think about this!


----------



## Ming76 (Aug 28, 2019)

Update. I'm not sure how I feel about this product. With 303 and Hyper-Dressing, I'm not sure what the advantages are with Polish Angel Engine. It's main selling point is for those that don't want to introduce water into the engine bay. It does leave a beautiful matte finish and smells great. The issue is it takes a very long time to clean an engine with this stuff vs using a hose/power washer (carefully of course) and applying a spray dressing. It does have more hydrophobic properties to it than 303 but 303 looks every bit as good.

I was concerned that being you apply it to a dirty engine, then agitate it with a brush or cloth that you would put fine scratches into the plastic. So far I have not had that problem with it.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Looks a very nice finish indeed :thumb:

Not something I've used, but definitely one to consider :thumb:


----------

